# Number of days your dog has gone without exercise



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

We had record breaking temperatures today in Las Vegas. I think the high was 115 and it'll be 117-119 in the next few days. I won't be able to take the dogs out for their 50 minute walk today and I don't know about the next few days. Not because of the heat today but because I've to go somewhere...

What's the longest your pup has gone without exercise (days) due to weather or whatever? I think it's unhealthy but I don't know what else I can do. I can't do Home Depot or Lowes or those kind of places. I fear these types of places will overwhelm them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Early morning, like 4AM is a great time to walk dog dog, and so is 12AM, depending on whether you are an Owl or a morning person.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

selzer said:


> Early morning, like 4AM is a great time to walk dog dog, and so is 12AM, depending on whether you are an Owl or a morning person.


If you happen to have an over protective husband/wife and cant do these times the longest lulu has gone was 3 days and by the end she wanted to chase her tail. If you can do ANYTHING in the house and maybe let the dog run a bit just in the back yard that will help. Also, one thing I do with lulu is get a water sprinkler and turn it on. She LOVES water. Its a win win. She plays in the water and stays cool at the same time. I still only do this for 30 min tops. It was 109 here today.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

It is no problem to leave a dog rest for a few days. It will do it no harm. I notice my dogs go into hibernation mode when not walked. I will walk them every day usually twice but sometimes they have to do the long wait and i think that is good for them too.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Zero


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

zero for me too


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

when it's hot here or storming ( like it has been the last couple of days) we just up the play time in the house. We had a tornado go through our town Monday ..with severe storms ALL day I can guarantee you nobody that was home was outside with Roxy. ( which apparently she slept through all the tornado activity) 

just up some inside play time


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

when I can't do outside exercise, I up the mental exercise. It helps keep the edge off a bit. 
We have a long summer of not just high temperatures but high humidity as well. 100+ with humidity over 80% is common and it can be too hot even at 5am. 
We do lots of swimming during the summers. Short obedience sessions in the early mornings or inside. For my birthday this year, I convinced my husband to buy me a treadmill. I plan to make good use of it over the summer when it's too hot.

This morning, however, we are enjoying a cool spell. 65 degrees with a beautiful breeze so we went down to the river with the bike and did about 2 1/2 miles. Then we took a cooling swim in the spring followed by some obedience work.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Zero with my GSD, but my border collie mix could go 5-7 days with no walks, only backyard exercise. Especially in the heat she wasn't interested with her black double coat. 

If Home Depot/lowes aren't an option, you could ask a neighborhood church/school if you could do training in their fellowship hall or gym. Those places are generally pretty empty during the summer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had dogs that have had surgery and I was told to leash walk them long enough to go potty and that's it!!! Yes, I cheated some, casually walked then a couple times around the yard after they went, but basically they didn't get any real exercise to speak of for 10 to 14 days depending on the surgical procedure ... THEY DROVE ME NUTS.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Outside of a few days when Delgado was neutered where he was restricted to onleash walks and potty breaks in the backyard, none. If it's too hot or cold or I'm not feeling well we play inside, he brings me a toy and we play fetch, our basement is large enough I can use the flirt pole down there if needed.

We play "find it" or he gets a puzzle ball, obedience sessions, we play catch with a toy, etc. There are lots of things to do inside that are quick and fun that can do in a pinch


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

arycrest said:


> I've had dogs that have had surgery and I was told to leash walk them long enough to go potty and that's it!!! Yes, I cheated some, casually walked then a couple times around the yard after they went, but basically they didn't get any real exercise to speak of for 10 to 14 days depending on the surgical procedure ... THEY DROVE ME NUTS.


I've been there with Singe. I asked the vet techs if they could give me valium to keep him sedated. They said "oh, the pain will keep him quiet" They were a bit shocked when he jumped up on the reception counter to get a cookie. He drove me NUTS!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

2 Weeks with three high drive Shepherds and a Malinois without any training or walks. 

Walks are not as important as they make them seem. A Game of tug, a little nosework.. That being said, I have a huge backyard and they do get to go out there and horse around, so I guess they get some exercise that way. 

If you can't walk them, train them indoors for half an hour. Make them search for something, play tug, teach them a new trick...


----------



## Zima (Apr 13, 2013)

We live in phoenix and it just hit 120 yesterday and I will not take zima outside for walks in that kind if heat. Instead we will normally up the tug games or mental games inside. I can't wait for it to rain for monsoon season though so I can walk her again. She loves being able to go to the park and run. Especially when we don't have a yard because we live in an apartment.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> We had record breaking temperatures today in Las Vegas. I think the high was 115 and it'll be 117-119 in the next few days. I won't be able to take the dogs out for their 50 minute walk today and I don't know about the next few days. Not because of the heat today but because I've to go somewhere...
> 
> What's the longest your pup has gone without exercise (days) due to weather or whatever? I think it's unhealthy but I don't know what else I can do. I can't do Home Depot or Lowes or those kind of places. I fear these types of places will overwhelm them.


With Shepherds its most important to keep their minds active. If you can't walk them take them for a ride in an air conditioned car. It won't work long term but for a couple of days something new and different will keep them happy.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I second taking them places, pet smart, the Ncdonakds drive through, a trip the local creek, that will get their minds going. 

That said, when I had the Flu this year, none of my dogs got any more than a short potty break in the yard, including the then 3 mo puppy. They did fine. A bit annoying, but fine. And that was 4 days of nothing. 

Also obedience in the house. Work on "come", " heel"(basic position), search for you games, search for dinner games, teach tricks, give a nice meaty bone. It does help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

We just played the "find the treat" game where we hid "high value" (freeze dried raw) treats. It's good mental work because you put the dog in a down stay, then go to another room, hide the treat, come back to your dog and tell them to find it. Our dogs love playing. 

Car rides work wonders, too. Mentally engages them and makes them think they're off doing big things!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

We had to go 4 whole weeks without exercising our 1 year old, due to recent hospitalization. She was in the ICU for about 4 days and then came home still recovering from pneumonia so she was restricted to very short (around corner) walks for the month. It drove all of us insane 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Since I started the process of buying the house(over a month), their physical outside exercise has been almost none. Between running with paperwork, working 12 hours, and going back and forth to the house for appointments, I've been extremely busy. They have been doing more playing inside, I do obedience with them in between the packing, and I take turns taking them with me, if I'm just running through a drive thru or getting gas or going to the house. They are doing fine. Once we move, they will get more exercise then they want. Right now I just got done doing some packing and they are all passed out in the air conditioning..they are not suffering.


----------

